# Hi All , Anyone Bidding On This , Is It Genuine I Don't Know My A



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

From my elbow with these Russian watches as proved by that Sputnik.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know either but the strap is a looker! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks ok to me, except for a couple of things that might not be original but it's hard for me to say. I think the dial has been repainted because of the 2 in the 12 (but crystal distorts it a bit), I'm not sure if the red date is original and I'm also not sure if the second hand used to be like that.

A great resource guide for these oldies is this site from the Mark Gordon's guru on Soviet watches: http://ussrtime.com/


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Looks ok to me, except for a couple of things that might not be original but it's hard for me to say. I think the dial has been repainted because of the 2 in the 12 (but crystal distorts it a bit), I'm not sure if the red date is original and I'm also not sure if the second hand used to be like that.
> 
> A great resource guide for these oldies is this site from the Mark Gordon's guru on Soviet watches: http://ussrtime.com/


Cheers Kutusov , the numbers do look a tad blobby don't they. The strap ok on this one , I know you slate lucky on his choices lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

tixntox said:


> I don't know either but the strap is a looker! :yes:
> 
> Mike


 Your right there. Classic Russian.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some more for you to marvel at.



















Check out the sky blue Perlon from Holland. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> The strap ok on this one , I know you slate lucky on his choices lol


Yeah, it's ok... if you like that sort of thing :lol: I would have it changed, though. Proportionwise, it's a wide and slim watch so I wouldn't want something that would engulf the watch.



luckywatch said:


> Your right there. Classic Russian.


The ones you own... are they like the ones on the picture though? Because I haven't seen one like that before... note the metal keeper and the push-button (is that what you call it?)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No, none of my bunds not even my Russian one are like that. I wish they were. I got one strap, came on a ladies Vostok. Its one peice 18mm metal keeper and push button. To me thats a Russian strap and I wish I knew where to buy more. Here is a picture.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't you contact the seller and ask if they have more or where did they get them? (that goes for both of you)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i got two from that ukrainian vostok servicer, cheap and i like them


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i got two from that ukrainian vostok servicer, cheap and i like them


Are those the ones no reserve and Â£9 delivery. We should do a group buy and split postage


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i got two from that ukrainian vostok servicer, cheap and i like them


 That is nice mate. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Can't you contact the seller and ask if they have more or where did they get them? (that goes for both of you)


 Might give that a go. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

blinkin heck it took me ages to find him again, i remembered then why i dont go in his shop, coz it costs me a fortune :wallbash: :wallbash:

161195195366


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

How long are those bunds Chris? I've got 7.5" wrists and usually buy XL straps. Normal size straps are pretty much on the limit for me


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got 8.5in wrists james and they fit me ok, but i have found that the metal studs they use are crap and need covering with a bit of medipore on the skin side as i rashed up within hours


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> blinkin heck it took me ages to find him again, i remembered then why i dont go in his shop, coz it costs me a fortune :wallbash: :wallbash:
> 
> 161195195366


Free postage on 18mm but Â£7 ish on 20mm strange are they a lot heavier lo


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> blinkin heck it took me ages to find him again, i remembered then why i dont go in his shop, coz it costs me a fortune :wallbash: :wallbash:
> 
> 161195195366


I know about those but the one on the OP picture is not the same... that one has a metal keeper and a push button...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what he said about strap .

Hi

Thank you for your question.

This strap is made in Ukraine, the average quality of the strap,

therefore cannot be sold separately from wristwatches.

Best regards

Igor


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> This is what he said about strap .
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Well, that sucks...


----------

